
Samsung could follow Apple in killing the in-box phone charger - finphil
https://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-charger-1136034/
======
1-6
Does Samsung have to follow Apple in everything they do? It's as if they don't
have a creative bone in their Seoul.

~~~
onyva
I liked the “could”... i assume it was sarcasm.

~~~
finphil
Agreed :)

